# Looking for 8 GB Pendrive ..



## jzfpxz (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi,

I'm looking for 8GB Pendrive, speed does matter, which one I should go for.?

Had a look at amazon, so many people bought "Sandisk" & "HP", but I'm not sure about the speed and the quality, saw few other threads as well where people recommended "Transcend", but that thread were quite old.

How far that 2.0 or 3.0 does matter ? and how do we summarize that which one is better as far the speed & durability is concern

All suggestions are welcome!

Thank You!


----------



## $hadow (Apr 3, 2015)

Go for SD ultra 3.0


----------



## ankitj1611 (Apr 3, 2015)

Never buy Transcend..you will face warranty problems.And I have transcend 8GB and it just sucks.Writing is slow sometimes stops for a bit.
HP has a very good quality.Buy HP V 210 if you need 8GB...its metal design and is robust.

Sandisk ultra 3.0 will not be usefull and its only 8GB you want and moreover sd ultra is not available in 8GB ..usb 2.0 on 8gb will do he work.Increase budget and than buy Sandisk Ultra Usb 3.0 16GB (i also have same) and speed is excellent and quality is also great


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 3, 2015)

I had problems with my transcend pendrive, but the service centre replaced it for me ( after 7-10 days)..speed is decent..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 3, 2015)

+1 to sandisk ultra 3.0 16 GB.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 3, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> +1 to sandisk ultra 3.0 16 GB.



+1 to sandisk ultra 3.0 8GB.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 3, 2015)

bssunil said:


> +1 to sandisk ultra 3.0 8GB.


AFAIK, there is no 8 GB version of Ultra 3.0 .


----------



## jzfpxz (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your response.. Gone with "Sandisk Ultra 16 GB 3.0"


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

^^Good for you.


----------

